#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Ретриты, лекции, семинары >  > > >  >  >  Дрепунг Гоманг в Москве

## Рус

В Москве Навангом Ригламом и "Russia for a Free Tibet!" организован тур монахов из Монастырского Университета "Дрепунг Гоманг" (Гунру Канцен).С 12 по 18 марта 2013 года в центре "Сэлэнгэ" монахами будет построена Мандала Будды Медицины.Возглавляет делегацию Геше Лхарамба Тенпа Сонам - ученик Великого Учителя, практика Дзогчен, настоятеля монастыря Дрепунга досточтимого Тенпа Тензина . В составе делегации пять монахов.Каждый день ждем вас с 11.00 до 19.00 по адресу, г. Москва, ул. Малая Дмитровка, 23/15 (вход свободный).

----------

Ондрий (13.03.2013)

----------


## Нико

> В Москве Представителем Далай-Ламы XIV в РФ Навангом Ригламом


А куда Нгаванг Рабгьял делся как представитель Далай-ламы в РФ?

----------


## Ондрий

Спасибо! Приятно прочитать новости о Наванге Ригламе!

----------


## Рус

Никуда не делся, как был так и остался! Все живы - здоровы))) Долгих им лет жизни...

----------

Ондрий (13.03.2013)

----------


## Рус

Фото первого дня на Facebook https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...6154689&type=1

----------


## Рус

Внимание! 
16 марта 2013 г. в 15.00 - Геше Лхарамба Тенпа Сонам - ученик Великого Учителя, практика Дзогчен, настоятеля монастыря Дрепунга Досточтимого Тенпа Тензина дарует Лунг на чтение Мантры Будды Медицины.
17 марта 2013 г. в 15.00 - Геше Лхарамба Тенпа Сонам дарует Цеванг (Посвящение, благословение) Будды Амитаюса. 
Ждем вас по адресу, г. Москва, ул. Малая Дмитровка, 23/15 (вход свободный).

----------


## Рус

Мандала Будды Медицины построена! 18.03.2013г. в 12.00 состоится Ритуал освещения Мандалы.

18.03.2013 г. в 18.00 состоится удивительный по красоте Ритуал разрушения Мандалы.     

Ждем вас по адресу, г. Москва, ул. Малая Дмитровка, 23/15 (вход свободный).

----------


## Рус

Вот и все!

----------

